# How many people here attend Boston Ballet performances?



## LAS

I would love to chat about recent performances. Are you there?????

tia
las


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

I've been last year on a performance of a well-know ballet and one of my favorite pieces of music ever-The Nutcracker! I really like Russian ballet, I wish I could visit Bolshoi theater one day, tomorrow I need to get two ballet recordings I ordered from Tel-Aviv-Swan Lake and some Bolshoi works.
Do you like movies and/or theater works? Do you like music? Ballet and operas are both-music to my ears as well my eyes!


----------



## LAS

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Do you like movies and/or theater works? Do you like music? Ballet and operas are both-music to my ears as well my eyes!


I enjoy movies, but theater not so much. The music in a ballet is very important to me, which is why I only got, let's say, 60% satisfaction when the Boston Ballet on Sunday was based on electronic or pop music for the whole performance. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Open Book

I don't, but I have been attending Jacob's Pillow events for years. That is a summer festival about 125 miles away from Boston in western Massachusetts. A variety of companies perform every year and it's not all ballet. Have you ever been?

This summer I believe the Boston Ballet is going to appear there for the first time in something like 10 years.


----------

